# Goblin mini RTA with Ni build



## daniel craig (1/8/15)

Can anyone confirm if an Ni 24g build will work on the goblin mini?


----------



## stevie g (1/8/15)

yeah it won't

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/8/15)

What's the lowest gauge Ni I can use on it? And 24g ni on a billow v2 or zephyrus?


----------



## Mike (1/8/15)

@daniel craig what mod do you have that can fire dual 24ga nickel?


----------



## daniel craig (1/8/15)

Evic vt... I was thinking single coil. I've seen the goblin mini supports single coil builds


----------



## Mike (1/8/15)

Ahhhh ok thanks. I'm personally not sure 24ga is necessary when using nickel, but good luck man.


----------



## Dr Phil (1/8/15)

Gave it bash last week goblin struggles to grab the ni


----------



## daniel craig (1/8/15)

It was the only Ni wire available at the store I got it from so I just bought it.


----------



## daniel craig (1/8/15)

dr phil said:


> Gave it bash last week goblin struggles to grab the ni


Which RTA can I use that supports the Ni and gives excellent flavor. At the moment I have the zephyrus, goblin mini, billow v2 in mind. But not sure if Ni will work on them


----------



## Dr Phil (1/8/15)

Man bro wish I could give u an answer but still messing around with tc


----------



## daniel craig (1/8/15)

Currently using the Ego One mega with an Ni build but flavor is crappy.


----------



## daniel craig (1/8/15)

Which RTA are for temp control?


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> Which RTA can I use that supports the Ni and gives excellent flavor. At the moment I have the zephyrus, goblin mini, billow v2 in mind. But not sure if Ni will work on them


If you build it within proper ohm parameters with no shorts and get the screws to hold it should work on the mini.I've only used 28g nick.I have used dual 28g nick.on a kayfun 6 which has a very small deck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom. F (2/8/15)

What kev Mac said. Kayfuns should work well.


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> Which RTA are for temp control?


My favorite is the CEO Fog clone from angelcigs.com.A very well made version, cheaply priced,A.C. is a winner.Also my Tug Boat clone delivers in T.C.That said, thought you said RDA, sorry, you may want to try dripping if flavor is your ultimate goal.


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> Which RTA can I use that supports the Ni and gives excellent flavor. At the moment I have the zephyrus, goblin mini, billow v2 in mind. But not sure if Ni will work on them


Any of those should work, the gobmini has great flavor, the best for an rta imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (3/8/15)

Kayfun monster v2 as it has base screws so the leads won't snap. Hope that helps


----------



## rvdwesth (3/8/15)

So I tried a Ni build with single 28g in the Goblin Mini and failed horribly.
The deck on this is just to small to get a good build, on 3 mm with 14 wraps it can do it but the Ni is so soft it makes it damn near impossible (read to much of a mission for me) to carry on with the experiment.
I now use the goblin and kanthal for mindless vaping. The drippers and ego one works as Ni and Ti devices.


----------



## capetocuba (3/8/15)

Lemo 2 works well on temp.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (3/8/15)

capetocuba said:


> Lemo 2 works well on temp.


Yip Had one to play with for a while. Larger deck makes a huge difference on Ni coils.
I was wondering about maybe 30g --> would that be workable on a 2 or 2.5 ID coil in a Goblin Mini?


----------



## stevie g (3/8/15)

lemo 2


----------



## Jan (3/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> Currently using the Ego One mega with an Ni build but flavor is crappy.


Do you build it into the CLR coil?


----------



## daniel craig (3/8/15)

Jan said:


> Do you build it into the CLR coil?


Currently using the stock coils that came with the device. Since day one it was crappy. But I'm gonna get a CLR soon to try out


----------



## Jan (3/8/15)

Cool thx still saving for a TC device was wondering if a Ni coil will fit in the CLR coil.


----------



## daniel craig (3/8/15)

Should fit depending on what gauge wire you going to use.


----------



## sneakydino (3/8/15)

Will try it on the Zephyrus this afternoon and let you know. I only have 28 and 26G though....


----------



## acorn (24/8/15)

Just to add some to this thread, did a Ni build on the Goblin mini and mighty impress with the flavour on this.

28g Ni. Dual 11 wraps 2mm ID, came out on 0.08 ohm






The perfect couple, intence flavour, good vapour production

Reactions: Like 3


----------

